# Can you identify this pistol?



## PassingThrough (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys I was looking around and found this pistol. I really liked it, however, I have no idea what it is.

Can anyone identify these pistols?


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like S&W 629.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 30, 2011)

Either the 629 or the Taurus Raging Bull


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't thnk the Bull has a lock above the cylinder release.  This look like a newer model 629.


----------



## pnome (Aug 30, 2011)

Smith and wesson 500's is my guess.

Also because the image file is handgun_jim.jpg a search on their site for "Handgun jim" turns up this article:

http://www.biggamehunt.net/articles/handgun-hunting-alaskan-brown-bear

In which the author, Jim Oltersdorf talks about his smith and wesson 500.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 30, 2011)

S&W. 500 mag.  This is my model 44 Taurus with 8 5/8" ported barrel and pachmyr grips. Sweet shooting gun. Put down many hogs.


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have a few ideas now. I'll check it out. And those are some sweet looking pistols. Good luck to you this season...deer are right around the corner!


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Sep 1, 2011)

The cylinder looks too long to be any .44 mag.Kinda looks like a Raging Judge .454 casull,..45 colt and .410 maybe.


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 2, 2011)

*no!*



CUTT'EM 76 said:


> The cylinder looks too long to be any .44 mag.Kinda looks like a Raging Judge .454 casull,..45 colt and .410 maybe.



Not a Taurus, Not a .44! My pics are for reference only.


----------



## Deano (Sep 2, 2011)

s&w 500


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

just tilt the pic and read the caliber on the end of that box!


----------



## snakebymistake (Sep 4, 2011)

Not to sound flip but usually the maker is stamped on the frame and the caliber on the barrel.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 5, 2011)

S&w 500


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Sep 11, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Not a Taurus, Not a .44! My pics are for reference only.



I wasn't talking about your pics nor did I say it was a .44.


----------

